# Litter Box Training ?



## ddansik

how do you litter box train a chi I would like to litter box train Nina


----------



## myparentskid

I used wee pads, and figured out where she liked to go, and put the box with a pad in that spot... it is going good. good luck!


----------



## foxywench

yup thats pretty much how i did it too, i tried the various dog and cat litters out there but neither of them liked the feeling of the dog litter and wouldnt stand on it and the cat litter got stuck to thier feet and tracked aroudn the house...and they liked to try and eat it as soon as i put the peepad into the box and the box in their regular spot, they whent happily...


----------



## Arah

Same here, I put it where milo liked it, kind of in hiding. He didn't like it a whole lot with the puppy pad in there, he's started to use it. He still like to pee on his puppy pad, and just use the litter box for the other


----------



## peanutnpepper

I do the litterbox with weewee pads too! It works when they are in their playpen, but when they are out, they prefer just plain pee pads or to go outside. Good Luck


----------



## Anna&Baby

Why would you wont your dog to pee/poo in a litter box?

Its a dog and they tend to do their biz outside, at least last time i looked!

Sorry but can undersatnd! :roll:


----------



## peanutnpepper

In my own personal experience...my two little Chi's are kinda fragile (IMO) and they are much more safe inside. During the day when I am not home, they are inside. I don't feel that for 10 hours when I am gone they should have to suffer so I have pee pads /litter box available. If I am home and I can stand there and make sure they are fine in the back yard, they go out and do their business... Then there are instances where the weather doesn't permit them to go out...in which case, at least mine won't pee or poo all over my floors.


----------



## Anna&Baby

We have terrible weather here but i would NEVER leave my dogs for 10 hours!!!

Im not surprised they need to go to the toiliet in the house!

No dog should be left for that long and what would you do if you had a big dog? Build a sandpit in the house so it could go potty?

Not wanting to sound harsch but i thought every one knew dogs shoud only be left for 4-5 hours!!


----------



## peanutnpepper

Oh, my bad, I guess some of us don't have to WORK FOR A LIVING! Don't lecture me on how to take care of MY animals.


----------



## Anna&Baby

Im not lecturing any one!

I thought it was common sense!!

I also think there is big differnce between the uk and the us because i dont know any one that uses a litter box here in the uk or in my homeland sweden! Well not for their dog maybe a cay!

And no i dont work for a living a gave that up when i decided to get a dog 6 years ago!


----------



## peanutnpepper

ROFL! OMG!

Oh and I do have a big dog. He is able to hold it...the Chi's are so small I would never want them to hold it. Ya know?


----------



## Anna&Baby

Meaning?

Sorry not up to date with the latest computer language!

I did get the OMG bit!!!


----------



## peanutnpepper

Listen...I am only 22 years old. I own my own home, and last I checked, homes don't come FREE- I have animals and other bills and I cannot just NOT WORK- I was laughing because you make it sound like its rediculous to even consider working when you have dogs or cats. I thought it was quite amusing actually.


----------



## Anna&Baby

Not making any one out to be redicilous, i took a decision when i was 19 to get a dog i its not fair on a dog to be left all day and i might just have got a gold fisk (my view)

I know life isnt free!!

Im 25


----------



## peanutnpepper

Well maybe I need to get living tips from you if you don't have to work! LOL Seriously, I can't not work. I agree that keeping them home for such long periods alone is not cool...hence why I got Buttercup to keep Peanut company. There are not relaly any other options in my opinion, and loosing the pups is def. NOT an option. I do bring them to work with me as often as possible.


----------



## ddansik

We work in a family business we leave the house @ 6am I get up @ 5am to spend some time with both of mine and let them out to go to the bathroom Taco is two yrs old I leave paper down by my toilet for him to use if he needs to Nina is 8.5 weeks old she is kept in my tub ( a large garden tub) during the day so she has room to roam I want to litter box train her so she can have one room to run in while I'm gone I don't get home till 6pm in the evening I got her as a companion for Taco I take Taco to work with me once or twice a week. If I told my family I could not work because I had the dogs they would think I was crazy.


----------



## peanutnpepper

My point exactly. I can't NOT work...its my responsibility. When I took on my babies, I took on feeding them and caring for them and that means I have to work. When I am home they are with me. They sleep with us at night and everything...up until I walk out the door.

I leave at 6:30 and am home at 5:00


----------



## Isshinharu

I'm 26, own my own home... and *gasp* I also have to work for a living... sad as it may sound. I too am gone about 10 hours / day. Did that stop me from getting Tatsuo? Or, in a few months a friend for him? Nope. Does he do his business on his pee pads while I'm gone, and is he happy to see me when I'm home? Yep.

While I agree that the absurdity of the posts of the one who doesn't work are amusing :lol: ... I think a reality check might be in order.


----------



## peanutnpepper

Really?! :shock: Shame shame! :laughing6: LOL I think your little one will enjoy having a friend. 

Glad that I'm not alone here!


----------



## Little G

Has anyone had success with training and older dog?
The winter weather gets so brutal here with storms and frigid weather that sometimes its really awful to take G outside...he cries when its too cold. and I don't blame him.
If anyone has any tips on how to train a 7 year old dog to use a pee pad in these instances I would love to hear them! :wave:


----------



## peanutnpepper

Buttercup was not wee wee pad trained...but Peanut is...so when she saw him, she did it too...Not really sure what to tell you to do other than confining them to a certain area as if potty training all over again?!


----------



## SkyDreamer777

When Copper had his surgery and couldn't go outside, I put him in the kitchen with multiple pee pads. When when he peed somewhere else I cleaned it up with a pee pad and left that pee pad down to be used again. He figured it out real quick and he's approximately 3 years old (not sure).

And BTW (by the way) I have to leave for work at 5:15am and don't get home till 5:00pm. I have to work and I can't NOT work. I have no money in the bank at this moment and live check to check. That does not make me a bad pet owner. I feed my animals the best I can, give them tons of toys and attention, and the never miss a vet appointment. My animals never do without. I would go without before they ever would.

Some of us were not born into money and didn't marry the first rich man that came along so we could live the good life.

I have three dogs, 2 stay outside while I'm gone in a 1 acre fenced in yard. The baby stays inside, she uses pee pads and is happy when I come home.

I think it is VERY RUDE to try to force your beliefs on someone else when you have never walked in her shoes.


----------



## Anna&Baby

While I agree that the absurdity of the posts of the one who doesn't work are amusing :lol: ... I think a reality check might be in order.[/quote]

Why is this so amusing to you????

And whats with a reality check???


----------



## Anna&Baby

Some of us were not born into money and didn't marry the first rich man that came along so we could live the good life.

I have three dogs, 2 stay outside while I'm gone in a 1 acre fenced in yard. The baby stays inside, she uses pee pads and is happy when I come home.

I think it is VERY RUDE to try to force your beliefs on someone else when you have never walked in her shoes.[/quote]

Who married the first rich guy that came in to their life? So you telling some one (me i guess) i married the forst rich guy imakes YOU just as VERY rude!!!


----------



## myparentskid

Anna&Baby said:


> Why would you wont your dog to pee/poo in a litter box?
> 
> Its a dog and they tend to do their biz outside, at least last time i looked!
> 
> Sorry but can undersatnd! :roll:


last I checked, a lot of cats do their business inside, and being that most of the chihuahua's are smaller than most cats, why shouldn't they? to tell you the truth, i would rather pick up a wee pad or dog doo then clean a kitty litter box. I started Leah on a litter box because she is not allowed outside on the ground til she gets her last shots because we have lots of birds and other creatures around my house and i value her too much to let her get sick. Now however, it is turning out to be the best thing to do anyways, because my husband is a trucker, and we may wind up going over the road again, if we do this, it is easier to have her go in a box than having to stop every few hours to let her go potty... I don't know if you know anything about being a trucker, but you drive about 11 hours a day, and want to get as far as you can in that time, and any time that you stop to eat or go to the bathroom or anything else goes against your 11 hours of driving time... so not having to stop every few hours just for a doggy pit stop is a good thing. and besides, there are a lot of areas that are very cold. I don't know how long you have had a chihuahua or any other small dog, but if you haven't ever noticed, they don't want to go outside when it's cold or wet. why force them to go outside when they aren't going to and will more likely wind up messing the carpet. wouldn't it make more sense for the dog to be trained to a wee pad or a litter box than messing the carpet? I think so... I think that through the posts I have read that you have posted that you are a very rude person. have you ever thought of anyone besides yourself? I myself do not work, because I have some handicaps and cannot work 8 hours a day and come home and have the perfect house that my husband expects me to have, but that works for me. why? because my husband works and makes enough money that I don't have to work. what if he didn't? then I would go to work. This is a tough society to live in today. the price of everything from gas to rent is going up all the time. a lot of families have both partners working, and they have too, because otherwise they couldn't pay the bills. I agree that if you told anyone that you couldn't go to work because of your dogs they would say you were nuts. I think that maybe you should sit back and think before you speak. 8)


----------



## Anna&Baby

I totally agree with you that your daog can have puppy pads or littertray when they havent had their shots! Thats fair enough!

However about the fact that its cold outside, many of my chi friends live in nortern sweden where its-20 and they still take their dog out! And none of them have died! Put a coat on it and its fine!

My step dad was at trucker so yes i know what you mean!

And i never said you shouldt work coz you have a dog but there are then other alternatives like doggie day care or a dog walker! A dog is a wild animal and its against its nature to do its biz in its own "den"!

Cats dont have that instinct!

Dogs need the exercise and sniff around!

As for being handicapped i cant really comment there as many poeple have guide dogs (blind,deaf) and they still manage to tak etheir dogs out!

If you look what i said in the first few posts i think this is and american thing!

Have had small dogs for six years!

And as for being rude i find it just as rude to leave your dog home 10 hours a day!

Now im gonna put on my Jimmie Choos that my first rich husband i ever meet and married bought me and take my dogs out! (  )


----------



## myparentskid

let me just ask you one thing. did anyone say that they don't take their dogs out for walks?? not that I saw. that takes care of the sniffing and excersize... and besides, people have to work, it's a fact of life, and as long as they take proper care of their dog, what business is it of yours that the dog is home alone while they are gone and happen to use a wee pad or a litter box?


----------



## Gypsy

Wow, this post got rather heated. :shock: 

I just wanted to say that we use a litterpan for all our dogs. It was very easy to transition to for the younger dogs and fairly easy for the older ones, and some of Mom's older dogs are 6 and 7, one that is 11. We use the Second Nature dog litter and put a newspaper or pee pad over it. It helps the litter to last longer and they don't have to walk around in it since a couple are kind of finicky about how it feels. I think you should be able to train an older or younger dog easily.

I know living in SC I do not want to let my chis go outside for very long. We don't have incredible cold but there are many predators here. We have seen alligators 1/4 a mile from our house, we're surrounded by woods, and there are many big birds and fireants which I've read about both killing little dogs when they've been out for only a short time. It's much safer and more conveinent for us to use the litter pan. I think if it were so bizarre to them they wouldn't take so naturally to it. I think Chis are a little cat like anyway, whenever they do go potty in or outside my girls kick really hard and fast like they're trying to cover it.  

I walk my chis on leashes where we can make sure they're safe and they get plenty of fresh air and exercise then. (Well, with Deedlit it's kind of a standing there and following her while she runs around :lol: )

There's certainly no reason you shouldn't have a dog if you work, In my opinion. A well adjusted chi should be able to entertain his/herself all day if neccessary and I know many of the chi owners I know don't just have one so they also have that company.


----------



## Anna&Baby

Do you not have doggie day care or something opr dog walkers???

If you had ANY dog at home alone here for 10 hours a day you can count on someone calling the RSPCA to take your dog away from you!

Its cruel!

A dog doesnt entertain it self during the day!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

geesh I better divorce my husband and find a rich guy... I'm the one that earns most of the money... We have a doggie door... they let themselves out. However, sometimes Elvis doesn't wish to. I'm not a bad dog mom or kid mom because I work but I am a RESPONSIBLE mom to all.


*edited* DOGGIE day care! :shock: Yeah Elvis has two dog brothers that walk and entertain him. Perchance Sweden is a lot different than the US? Is dog day care a subsidy one can earn if you work? 

When you don't always have enough to pay the normal bills, why would one add MORE? Should middle income and lower income people not have pets?


----------



## Anna&Baby

Thats different if your dog can go outside to relive itself!

Even if he doesnt he has a choice!

Its not normal for a dog to go in a litter tray and as for them scratching over their biz outside doesnt make them cats, mine do that as well!

And whats this about being rich?


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I'd have to have A LOT of money to not work... I work because one day I want to have my house(s) belong to me, to not owe money, to be able to be financially secure and have money in the bank. (RICH) 

The only way to get rich to my knowledge is by working for it. Which I do, I work hard. 

Elvis COULD go outdoors but he won't. Is it bad that he uses puppy pads because I'm not home to scoop him up and take him outdoors?

Not everyone has the LUXURY (yes it's a luxury) of not working. 

BTW Elvis ate the litter from the puppy litter box so we are using it as a toy box these days :roll:


----------



## Gypsy

I didn't mean that they WERE cats. I was just saying their behavior is a bit cat like. :? 

Currently I'm not away from my home during the day, but if I were I would say my girls could entertain themselves perfectly fine. If your dog is well adjusted he SHOULD be able to keep busy while you're away from the home. If he gets nervous and freaks out then he probably has some sort of seperation anxiety. There is no way some people can afford doggie day care, I know it's between 10-30 daily. Also, where I live right now the closest doggie day care would be 100 miles away and getting a dog walker to come walk my girls on my swampy road would be next to impossible, plus I wouldn't trust them. I'm very cautious myself with all the predators around. 

There are enough bad situations here with puppy mills and bad owners. Dogs starving, being abused, etc. The authorities haven't even been able to cut out that stuff so there's no way they're going to come after responsible owners who work to be able to take care of their families, including their chis. :roll: 

It's great for you that you're able to spend all day with your chihuahua. I'm currently able to be with mine most of the day at this time too, but not everyone has that luxury. Even when I'm at home, I still don't send my babies outside to go potty. They're perfectly happy using the litter pan, and who's to say they don't like it?. We can't really know can we?


----------



## Anna&Baby

Im not saying that everone with a dog should give up working, its the 10 hours a day alone that bugs me!!!

You can work part time and only leave your dog 4 hours a day and then you wouldnt have to have a litter box!

Its different with a puppy thats not yet properly house trained!


----------



## Gypsy

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> BTW Elvis ate the litter from the puppy litter box so we are using it as a toy box these days :roll:


We had that problem at first too. They eventually stopped messing with the litter but everytime we have puppies begin to learn they like to take off with the litter and try to eat it too. :lol:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

Most jobs are nine to five jobs... mine is 8 to 430 45 minutes from home. Part time work brings part time pay. That would also be a luxury to work part time. 

They must pay VERY well in Sweden. *shrug* 

another BTW when we sat down for dinner Elvis would run and get a mouthful of litter to eat and stand there eating it. It was kind of disgusting so we just dumped it out. We tried a pee pad in the box but he only liked the pads on the 3.5k carpet :roll: Life lesson number 24: don't buy expensive carpets one month and a puppy the next.


----------



## peanutnpepper

I don't know about the rest of you, but my hubby and I both work full time and make the bills work perfectly...if I quit and started working part time I couldn't live. I am a responsible pet owner...I too feed mine the best food I can...they go to the vet, the go outside when I am home. If I did not work, they would be in the pound, or God knows where else. They probably would be fed bottom dollar food and not cared for by the vet on a daily basis. Why would I do that to my Chi's? To be completely honest when I am home, sure they may follow me from room to room, but Peanut and Buttercup are always wrapped up in one another to pay me a lick of attention...I assume thats how it is during the day and that is why I got Buttercup. As far as "Doggie Daycare"...first of all if I can afford Doggie Daycare, I can afford to be home...and second, I don't think that exposing any of my animals to that number of other animals is safe. Who knows what kind of illnesses that can cause?! Sure my dogs have had their shots and such, but that does not exclude them from catching stuff from other animals. No body cares about my Chi's the way I would and could, so I have to do what I can. Sorry that it is not good enough for you, but I am not worried about your standards, just my little babies...and they are doing GREAT! I agree though, it is a luxury to be able to stay home. A luxury I do not have. Glad to hear that you have it. I really hope that you never have to face the reality of working for a living. I would hate to know what the fate of your Chi's would be.

I know this is a touchy subject, I am just glad I am not alone on this working/leaving my chi at home...Thanks everyone for chiming in.


----------



## Anna&Baby

I think there is a big difference (again) between the US & UK! 

At a doggie day care your dog doesnt pick up ANY illnesses because everyone has to show that their vaccin records are up to scratch and are fleed, wormed ect!

Also you dog WILL be taken away from you here! They are very strict here and it might be that the us is soo much bigger! A few days ago a woman i know' s dog pooed on the street and she didnt pick it up, next day the dog warden came around and gave her a £40 fine!!!

I might be lucky but this is a decision me and my partner took when we decided to get a dog we would not leave them and that might mean that we had to cut down on other things but i do not see the point of having a dog/s if you leave home at 5 get home at five and what go to bed at 10???

My dogs dont go without, neither do I or my partner. Personally i would have never gotten a dog if i knew i had to work full time to pay vet bills and dog food! Its like having kids you need to be financially stable!

Im not rich but live comfortable in my house with my husband to be and my two dogs and earn a VERY normal wage!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I stayed home with my kids when they were babies... it was less than a luxurious life. We all did without... everything. I vowed I was never going to be poor again, and I was NEVER going to rely soley on a man again. 

It's great you can put your dog before your family. 

I'm kind of in a damned if I do, damned if I don't situation here. In one thread it's bad that we have a doggie door and let the dogs go out to do thier business, in this thread if they don't use it, I'm a bad dog mom. :roll: 


I'm a good mom both to skin and furkids. I hope for my skin kids I am setting a good example. I went from being destitute eight years ago to owning new vehicles and two homes, nice furniture, having food in the cupboard to eat and being able to go out and if I felt like it, buy a chihuahua. I'm quite proud of myself, my kids are proud of me too. 

My mom, incidentally worked full time and we left our chi at home during the day. She wasn't hurt by it, she was an only dog and had to entertain herself in whatever way she felt fit. We never even gave it a thought that she might be bored. Heaven forbid! lol

I believe pooing in the street is illegal here too, as it is for dogs to run amok in the streets. I'm quite sure it's not illegal ANYWHERE for dogs to be left alone while their owners work though.


----------



## Gypsy

It is illegal to have your dog off leash and not pick up after it in the city here as well. It's definitely not illegal to leave your dog home while you work. It would be if you were leaving it for days or weeks at a time without food/water, care etc. That's neglect. Your country must be very strict if you would have it taken away if you left your dog home while you worked. :shock: 

There are many people who work with human and fur kids. It's not impossible to do everything, you just have to get good at it. Being financially stable to me doesn't mean not having to work, it means you've set up so you're able to pay your bills. One would still have to work for that, money doesn't come from nowhere. (Too bad it doesn't )

While the US definitely isn't ideal on their pet laws, (it's sickened me to see the settings people are allowed to have their animals in) I'm glad it's not to the point where you can't even leave your pet home while you work a job! I would like to see new laws in other places like kennels but that's another rant.  

From what I've seen you are ALL great chi parents whether working to provide for your babies or able to stay home all day and watch them, so no need to worry!


----------



## holly&peanut

Hey everyone don't wanna get involved in the heated debate! The past few days ive been tryin to train peanut to go outside to the toilet, just because its the usual thing for dogs in general, but i've got to admit the litter box training sounds like it could be easier! as i am watching him like a hawk all the time to take him outside if he needs to go pee pee! and its very hard work.
just one question though is it hygenic in a litter box- doesn't it smell?
Also i'm at home all day with peanut at the moment because i've got time off from university - but when it comes to september i've got to go back full time and i'm worried about leaving him in the day as hes really clingy now and thats prob my own fault!
so i think its a good thing that you can all leave your chi's alone in the day cos i know i'm prob gonna have probs when i have to do it!!


----------



## Gypsy

holly&peanut said:


> Hey everyone don't wanna get involved in the heated debate! The past few days ive been tryin to train peanut to go outside to the toilet, just because its the usual thing for dogs in general, but i've got to admit the litter box training sounds like it could be easier! as i am watching him like a hawk all the time to take him outside if he needs to go pee pee! and its very hard work.
> just one question though is it hygenic in a litter box- doesn't it smell?
> Also i'm at home all day with peanut at the moment because i've got time off from university - but when it comes to september i've got to go back full time and i'm worried about leaving him in the day as hes really clingy now and thats prob my own fault!
> so i think its a good thing that you can all leave your chi's alone in the day cos i know i'm prob gonna have probs when i have to do it!!


The litter we use, Second Nature is scented and keeps there from being any odor, kind of like cat litter. It might work good for you, with going back to school and everything.


----------



## BonnieChi

i also use second nature dog litter. i have two boxes for bonnie and i change them every 1 to 2 weeks. i'm in school too, so the litter box is ideal for us. my new puppy is coming home in a week, so i think i'm going to get one for box so there will be 3 for the 2 of them. And no, the litter doesn't smell, it's odor absorbing. Unless they have a stinky poo, but then you can just pick it up.


----------



## CM Katie

I use training pads for Carl and I feel it's better for him.
When he was a puppy he had to pee every hour at least. Well I couldn't wake up every hour during the night, so with the pads he was able to relieve himself on his pads.
Now we're gone for 6 hours during the day and Carl pees on his pads at least twice in those 6 hours. 
This doesn't mean Carl doesn't ever go outside. We go for walks daily and play outside often too.

My friend uses a litter box for her min pin because she just moved to Chicago and doesn't have a yard/garden.

I think the pads are easier on everyone. Carl can go potty whenever he has to, not just when someone is home.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I use the pads with Madison and Rylie as well. They are really convienient, and they can go to the bathroom whenever they want to 

I take my dogs outside as well... we go to the dog park at least once a week, and I also take them for walks.


----------



## ddansik

Today is the perfect example as to why the pee pads or a litter box is great It snowed last night here this morning I went to take Taco out to do his business he stuck his head out the door and backed up looked at me like I was crazy turned with tail between his legs and went back to the bed and dove under the covers and refused to come out Needless to say he went into the bathroom and used the pee pads today. Nina is using the pee pads in a litter box today she only had one accident today thank all of you for your suggestions and help


----------



## Anna&Baby

This has been quite intresting! I could go on sand on but i think its just best to leave it! It looks like most of the people who use pads or litterbox are americans andi guess you might have a different culture! Hopefully this is one trend that wont cross the pond!

The same poll was done on a swedish chihuahua forum and came back yes 7% no 85% and somtimes 6% out of 291 voters!!! 

I think it speaks for it self!

Stop blaming the weather and that your dog doesnt want to go and use it for your convinience!!! :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

Maybe the chihuahuas over there are stronger than the ones here? If Elvis' feet get too cold he screams in pain and is shaken for a good hour about it after we come in and warm him. It sounds like someone has run him over with a car. The neighbors look out the window to see what we're doing to our poor little dog. :?

"The climate is comparatively moderate, considering that Sweden is located at a very northern latitude. The principal moderating influences are the Gulf Stream and the prevailing westerly winds, which blow in from the relatively warm North Atlantic Ocean."


At +70º - 
Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear. 
People in Iowa go swimming in the Lakes. 

At +60º - 
North Carolinians start turning on the heat. 
People in Iowa plant gardens. 

At +50º - 
Californians shiver uncontrollably. 
People in Iowa sunbathe. 

At +40º - 
Italian and English cars won't start. 
People in Iowa drive with the windows down. 

At +20º - 
Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, and woolly hats. 
People in Iowa throw on a flannel shirt. 

At +15º - 
Philadelphia landlords finally turn up the heat. 
People in Iowa have the last cookout before it gets cold. 

At 0º - 
People in Miami begin freezing to death... 
Iowans lick the flagpole. 

At -20º - 
Californians evacuate to Mexico. 
People in Iowa get out their winter coats. 

At -40º - 
Hollywood disintegrates. 
The Girl Scouts in Iowa are selling cookies door to door. 

At -60º - 
Polar bears begin to evacuate the Artic. 
Iowa Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold enough. 

At -80º - 
Mt. St. Helens freezes. 
People in Iowa rent some videos.

I stopped there as I've never personally seen it below -80 below that. Luckily we are having a mild winter it's only -15 (-26c) with the wind chill factor lol


----------



## CM Katie

Anna&Baby said:


> Hopefully this is one trend that wont cross the pond!


I'm curious as to why you say it like that. Like it's a bad thing. We aren't _hurting_ our chis. I don't think one method is better than another. I'm doing what works best for my puppy. *shrugs*


----------



## ~Jessie~

Yeah, I was going to quote that as well! Along with this one:



> Stop blaming the weather and that your dog doesnt want to go and use it for your convinience!!!


There is nothing wrong with using pee pads. I like them a lot


----------



## colleen13

we too have used potty pads since zoey was a puppy and they are perfect for her. yes, it is mostly convenient for us, but when i'm not home i want to know that zoey will be able to go if she needs to. 

i don't think that one way is definitely better than the other. it's up to each individual as to what method they use, but we shouldn't judge one another when none of us are putting our chi's in danger.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Guys I would just ignore this thread it is not worth the time argueing. I just looked up the sweden laws on dog owning and it is the same as here. She says the dogs would be taken away if left all day while you work but this is not true. Just do a google search on Sweden dog laws. You will see the laws on neglect are almost exactly the same as in the US.


----------



## mybaccy

How utterly ridiculous, most people can't afford to stop working because they get a dog.
Anyway, my Chi is litter box trained because I live in an apartment and I don't want him to have to hold on while I'm out. He also knows how to relieve himself outside and he always does when we are out walking or before we go in the car.
I litter box trained by first training him to go on paper and then moved the paper to the box.
Everyone has the right to do what they think is right for themselves and their dog, I know my dog is happy.


----------



## kipbug

LadyBelle1 said:


> Guys I would just ignore this thread it is not worth the time argueing. I just looked up the sweden laws on dog owning and it is the same as here. She says the dogs would be taken away if left all day while you work but this is not true. Just do a google search on Sweden dog laws. You will see the laws on neglect are almost exactly the same as in the US.


Kim,
Thanks for bringing that up. It struck me as odd that the laws would be that tight about neglect. When it comes down to it, arguing about it isn't worth it. As long as our Chis are happy and healthy then it doesn't matter where they pee.... litterbox, peepad, newspaper, outside by their favorite tree or on the carpet :evil:


----------



## Anna&Baby

I dont live in Sweden i live in the UK!

Im from Sweden and i have NEVER said the laws are any different!!!

I can promise you if you leave a dog 10 HOURS (is the only thing i have ever commented on!!!) it will be reported by someone!!!

Yes its a trend i dont want to see here in the uk or in Sweden and i know for a fact that swedes know to take their dogs out small or big hot or cold!!

Yes stop writing here and take your dogs out!!!


----------



## Anna&Baby

And for the THIRD time you are all americans who do this (correct me if im wrong, havent seen any comments from the UK!)

Its a shame you dont speak swedish as i have strated the same thread there and NOBODY i repeat NOBODY finds leaving a dog for 10 hours and leting go in a litter box at all ACCEPTABLE!!!!

Please check poll (its been going for about 20 minutes now!!)

http://www.chiforum.se/viewtopic.php?t=364


----------



## boodatel

Hi everyone, Im from the UK, I work from 9 til 5.30, im lucky i live 5 minutes from where i work, so i can pop home and check on my baby Nelson. Due to the fact that i was going to buy my own place before i got Nelson, i trained him to use a litter box, as im only 23, and would be buying a place on my own i couldnt afford a large mortgage, so the most affordable places around here are 1 and 2 bed flats without gardens (hence the litter box training).

I have since been lucky enough to move to my aunts place (im renting a house from her) which has a garden, Whilst im at work Nelson goes in his litter tray and also when we go to peoples houses. We use the tray lined with paper when visiting people as he forgets that he needs to go outside. Ive not had a problem with this as its easy to clean up.

Im slowly adding the litter to the tray, but i think i may just leave it as paper, Nelson is happy with this as he will go to toilet in it when he cant get outside. This is also great seeing as i love in the UK, he will not go out in the rain to do his business!!! Its not just a chihuahua thing though, my family has a 4 year old miniature schnauzer she is 100% outside trained, but if its raining fat chance of her going outside she will hold it!!!

I dont see a problem with litterbox training, especially as not everybody has an outside space or can be there all the time to take their dogs out, what matters is the dog is happy and well treated.


----------



## holly&peanut

I've been trying to get peanut to go to the toilet outside. i'm finding it sooo difficult.
we are in the uk, and just one minute ago i tried to take him out and it was hailing!!! he wasn't best pleased and neither was i!! and he ended up having to come back inside before doing anything!
it was way too cold and he can't walk in any of his coats. think this litter box way may be the answer!


----------



## mizz

Anna&baby,

It is clear that you have a greta deal of concern for the welfare of all of our fur babies. 

Please, for the benefit of all the American Chi's, can you tell us exactly what it is you do for a living and what qualificications it takes to do what it is you are able to do to have not worked for the past 6 years and able to support and care for your pets. If you tell us how you are able to make it so easily we will all jump on your bandwagon and take your advice because we certainly want the very best for our babies!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anna&Baby

I am a "housewife" to be!

I work a few hours a week mostly in a gym in the evening when "daddy" is at home with the boys!

Daddy works during the day 6 days a week and thats it!

As for my qualifications im a translator but gave that up 6 years ago when i got my first dog Scruffy!

I want for nothing neither does my husband to be or my dogs so i dont see how we are soo very different to everyone else!???

And not just me most people in Sweden and the UK seem to able to not leave their dogs for hours on end and take them out so get on the bandwagon and find a dog walker or doggie day care and teach your dog (or wannabe cat) to do its biz outside like dog have done for hundreds of years!!!

Im the first to edmit its tricky to get puppies house trained it takes a lot of perserverance and beeing stubborn but your puppy will benefit from it in the long run!

UPDATE: Swedish Poll currently on 94% No & 5% sometimes from 51 people voting! NO ONE has said YES!!!


----------



## fiagumman

It is important to understand that it is a dog that we have, not a cat! I would NEVER use a litter box or carpet for my dog to pee on! A dog has to go out and make there "shit" there. Also, I would never leave my dog alone for more than 4-5 hours. If I have made my decition to have a dog then I have to take my responsability to take care of the dog too. It is not a toy which I can do what I feel like... 
Even if it is really cold outside, go out with the dog! Put a sweater on! :wink:


----------



## CM Katie

Here's a quote from a website: (http://www.kturby.com/litter/litter.htm)
_Small dogs can be trained to use a litter box. My personal experience shows that small dogs, once trained, *actually benefit *from using a litter box. Small dogs have small bladders, and the opportunity to "go whenever" is a big plus! It's also possible to train a dog to use a litter box that previously used papers or went outside. Dogs can also travel using the litterbox in other locations, and are able to use the litterbox during the day, as well as "go outside" at other times._

And from another website:
_Litter Pan Training: If you own a small dog, you may want to try litter pan training. In effect, you will create an indoor place where it is OK for your dog to urinate/defecate. It may be the "primary" place they go (handy if you live in a high rise, or can't easily take your dog out for frequent "potty" trips), or it can be the "emergency" potty (helpful if you have to be away from home for longer than expected). _

I'm not trying to pick a fight, I just want to show you that what we're doing isn't "wrong" or "harmful" to our pups. It's what works best for us. :wave:


----------



## LadyBelle1

boodatel said:


> Hi everyone, Im from the UK, I work from 9 til 5.30, im lucky i live 5 minutes from where i work, so i can pop home and check on my baby Nelson. Due to the fact that i was going to buy my own place before i got Nelson, i trained him to use a litter box, as im only 23, and would be buying a place on my own i couldnt afford a large mortgage, so the most affordable places around here are 1 and 2 bed flats without gardens (hence the litter box training).
> 
> I have since been lucky enough to move to my aunts place (im renting a house from her) which has a garden, Whilst im at work Nelson goes in his litter tray and also when we go to peoples houses. We use the tray lined with paper when visiting people as he forgets that he needs to go outside. Ive not had a problem with this as its easy to clean up.
> 
> Im slowly adding the litter to the tray, but i think i may just leave it as paper, Nelson is happy with this as he will go to toilet in it when he cant get outside. This is also great seeing as i love in the UK, he will not go out in the rain to do his business!!! Its not just a chihuahua thing though, my family has a 4 year old miniature schnauzer she is 100% outside trained, but if its raining fat chance of her going outside she will hold it!!!
> 
> I dont see a problem with litterbox training, especially as not everybody has an outside space or can be there all the time to take their dogs out, what matters is the dog is happy and well treated.


Gee I was told no one in the UK used litter boxes for their dogs lol. I am glad it is working out for you. 
I also am a housewife and I train my dogs to go outside but if you work or live somewhere that has no yard then there is nothing wrong with litterbox training.


----------



## Anna&Baby

To clarify i NEVER saidf no one in the UK uses a litter box! So make sure you stick to whats being said!

And the quotes on litter training are again from American websites!!!

Thanx Fiagumman for showing that us swedes know its a dog!

And to sum up, A chi might have a small bladder... TAKE IT OUT MORE OFTEN!!!!!


----------



## mizz

Anna&Baby said:


> I am a "housewife" to be!
> 
> *And so you have no qualifications for your current job other than potentially marrying a man who can pay for yourself and your dog... *
> 
> I work a few hours a week mostly in a gym in the evening when "daddy" is at home with the boys!
> *
> Well good for you, I don't know the starting salaries in Sweden but in the good old U.S. of A you can't buy a bag of Royal Canin off of that salary.*
> 
> Daddy works during the day 6 days a week and thats it!
> 
> *Glad he has that 1 day off to enjoy supporting you.*
> 
> As for my qualifications im a translator but gave that up 6 years ago when i got my first dog Scruffy!
> 
> *And that relates to your current position of "housegirlfriend" in what way?*
> 
> I want for nothing neither does my husband to be or my dogs so i dont see how we are soo very different to everyone else!???
> 
> *And you want for nothing because someone in your household is holding down a full time job.*
> 
> And not just me most people in Sweden and the UK seem to able to not leave their dogs for hours on end and take them out so get on the bandwagon and find a dog walker or doggie day care and teach your dog (or wannabe cat) to do its biz outside like dog have done for hundreds of years!!!
> 
> *You can send the money to join the bandwagon to my Paypal account, Euros are readily accepted.*
> 
> Im the first to edmit its tricky to get puppies house trained it takes a lot of perserverance and beeing stubborn but your puppy will benefit from it in the long run!
> 
> UPDATE: Swedish Poll currently on 94% No & 5% sometimes from 51 people voting! NO ONE has said YES!!!


And I am not at all trying to be snippy, but this has gone on for a while now and you have made several condescending responses to posters. I think you have a really unrealistic attitude and just pray that nothing ever happens to your money train and you actually have to work.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Anna&Baby said:


> I think there is a big difference (again) between the US & UK!
> 
> Also you dog WILL be taken away from you here! They are very strict here and it might be that the us is soo much bigger!


Sorry but to me that sounds like you are saying that the laws are different in the UK. The quote about the dog being taken away if you leave them while you work is why I looked up the laws for Sweden and the UK, just to see if there was any law that said this and there wasn't. If I misinterpreted what you were saying I am sorry but I think I read it right. :wave:


----------



## sullysmum

I live in the UK, had chihuahuas for 22 years and my girls can do what they want, if they want to go in the garden they can, if not they can use the litter box with paper in or a washable pee pad, its really handy when its pouring down or too cold for them to go out.I dont work i care for my husband.


----------



## Gypsy

After all this, I just don't understand why it makes you so upset for us to have our dogs use the litter pan. Sure, you might prefer outside training, but it isn't as if it hurts them emotionally or physically. For many of us it actually protects them from outside predators and the cold. I do not let my girls go on carpets either. :roll: 

Deedlit, my older chihuahua had a head injury so she doesn't have perfect balance or direction. She circles and has frequent urination due to neurological effects and couldn't make it outside most of the time, which is one reason it's very convienent to let her go on pee pads or in the litter pan. She doesn't have to travel a long way and it's always in the same spot so easy to go straight there. 

I'm not sure why it's so upsetting. It's not like we're torturing our dogs. 

:shock:


----------



## colleen13

is it ironic to anyone else here that "fiagumman" joined chihuahua-people TODAY.... 2-20-06? 

seems like someone is calling in reinforcements......


----------



## Berit

I simply cannot believe what I'm reading. Litterboxes, pee-pads, - dogs left alone for 10-12 hours....

My situation is that I own a business and can bring my girl to work. If that wasn't possible I would see
too that she was cared for during the day, - or simply not own a dog... Why? Because it's not only for
me. The dog has a right to a certain quality of life. Leaving a dog for such a long time is just not acceptable.

Too cold to go outside? Put a coat on, - warm the dog under your jacket for a few minutes if nessesary, 
and make the walk short if very cold. Of course the dog wont go out if it's not used to... it does what you
teach it, - but that doesn't mean that it's the natural thing. Small bladder ?? OF COURSE it's a SMALL dog.
Smaller bladder than any other dog in comparence to size? NO...! My girl is sooo lazy in the morning.
She just has to go to the door when she needs to go out (but we always go out minimum 5-6 times per day),
but in the mornings she can stay in bed for an extra 2 hours easy.. (days we don't have to go to work). That
means 10-11 hours without peeing....!!!!!! I'm sure she not unique. 

Please please please try to think "out of the box". I know this is about culture and other factors. And when
something get commenly accepted it's the truth suddenly. Please use some commen sense. 

Certainly there can be special circumstances where exception is nessesary. Like sickness (the dog) etc.
But the dogs comes first, - the special circumstances should not be anything else than the dogs problems...

Just checked up on the Swedish laws. As I read it - it does not say so and so many hours it ok or not to leave
your dog... BUT the way we keep animals here, - for sure it would be considered neglect to leave you dog
for 12 hours per day. No doubt what so ever....

SKK (don't know the american equivalent, - but this is the biggest dog-organisation in Sweden.
Unfortunately not all is translated but here is the page with recommendations about leaving your dog:

http://www.skk.se/faq/faq.htm

....which is maximum 5 hours.

PLEASE let there be just 1 american who can see the commom sense in this? No one in here has the
courage to speak up? Or everyone agrees?

Soooo good to speak my mind..... I was truly unhappy to read this thread.


----------



## Berit

colleen13 said:


> is it ironic to anyone else here that "fiagumman" joined chihuahua-people TODAY.... 2-20-06?
> 
> seems like someone is calling in reinforcements......


...and me too right? Yes I joined after reading about this thread on the Swedish site.... Just so there is no confusion...!!! No secret, - and I'm certain that about 99,9% here (edit - by "here" meaning Sweden) agrees... (better leave 0,1 to be sure... )


----------



## Anna&Baby

IF I ever had to get a full time job i would make sure it paid enough to pay for doggie day care or a dog sitter/walker!

What has my qualifications to do with my being at home? I have adegree in marketing PR, advertising etc Do you want my grades as well!? :roll: 

I earn ALOT of money for what i do (the few hours!)

And as for wages i have no idea what they pay in the US but salaries here arent brilliant!

And as for my husband to be working 9-5 6 days a week is very normal here!!!

Do you know that there isnt even a law here in the uk that your dogs (any animal) needs to have food and water!!!!????

But if you dont treat your dog to food and water or leave it alone or something else like that there are organisations that WILL have the animals removed from your "care"! There are no written laws saying that you cant leave your dog 10 hours a day but neither are there laws saying that you can! Everyone should be able to use their own brain and think its not ok!!!

So stop coming up with excuses for not taking your dogs out and letting them pee and pooh inside which is if you read any book on dogs totally against their nature!!!

They might do it but let me assure you its not NORMAL for a dog!!!


----------



## Anna&Baby

Yes I have "Called in reinforcement" to make you realise that this is not on!

I will post this on as many sites as i can to see what other dog owners think.... Not to prove anyone right or wrong but to see whats acceptable in different places!

And as for someone serching for swedish dog laws on google, proved you wrong didnt it!

So im not just making things up to ruffle a few feathers!!

Thanks to all people who have helped me try and make people see sence!!


----------



## chickwheels

In sweden there are many people having toughts aboute pet holding. Sometimes cat and dog owners loose their pets because of leaving them allone to long and often. 
maybe like 10 hours a day and all week long. 

This happens and is normal in sweden, That if people dont spend time whit their animals and some one outside se this, then call police ore animal care (RSPCA ore what they are called in usa).

Yes, we maybe have same laws in sweden, uk and usa. BUT in sweden maybe people are raised different and have different thoughts aboute keeping their pets in a way that allowes it to act as natural at is can.

Dogs need to smell other dogs dropings and pee so they can deside who, what and when... its physical and mental demands they have. Whitoute this they will be the the lowest dog in rang, they will be a visitor in the area you go whit the dog EVERY time you go oute. They wont know what dogs that live in the area and they wont be able to "fight" for domains. 

dogs are pack animals that needs to be whit their owner and family. A allone dog is a unhappy dog. Even if its use to it, its a behaviur we teach the dog when its a puppy. Its not something the dog is born to be use to.

its not just for comfort ore that the dog is happy going on litter tray.. 
Your dogs loos a part of being a dog if it can´t go to the same tree etc each day and se to it that no one else has marked their domains on it. 


I hope you understand what i meen in my pretty bad english  [/u]


----------



## chickwheels

Hello there...!

When we join this forum and discusion does NOT change our thouths and belives aboute dog holding. 

So reinforcements or not. WE WOULD STILL THINK THE SAME.

Different countries have different cultures and ways of thinking. 
This is problaby a difference in culture and/ore thinking. 

We dont say that you in USA are stupid ore ignorante. 

But please understand that Dogs are animals and that they have same toughts, needs and behaviurs as wolves have. Even if they are small ore big. 
Wolves dont go to ONE specific plase and do their buissnies. They have MANY places to go each day and make their Turf smell like it shuld so other wolves understand that this place is someone elses. 

if you dont let your dog go oute each day and make the same think. you make your dog into something else than a dog. 

Put your self in the same position.. how would you feel ?


----------



## mizz

:roll: 

I have made my point, on my own, without the reinforcement of others. 

I could have 30 of my closest "anonymous new poster" friends come on here to back me up but alas it is not "normal" for my friends to be so concerned with where my dog pees and poohs.



Anna&Baby said:


> IF I ever had to get a full time job i would make sure it paid enough to pay for doggie day care or a dog sitter/walker!
> 
> What has my qualifications to do with my being at home? I have adegree in marketing PR, advertising etc Do you want my grades as well!? :roll:
> 
> I earn ALOT of money for what i do (the few hours!)
> 
> And as for wages i have no idea what they pay in the US but salaries here arent brilliant!
> 
> And as for my husband to be working 9-5 6 days a week is very normal here!!!
> 
> Do you know that there isnt even a law here in the uk that your dogs (any animal) needs to have food and water!!!!????
> 
> But if you dont treat your dog to food and water or leave it alone or something else like that there are organisations that WILL have the animals removed from your "care"! There are no written laws saying that you cant leave your dog 10 hours a day but neither are there laws saying that you can! Everyone should be able to use their own brain and think its not ok!!!
> 
> So stop coming up with excuses for not taking your dogs out and letting them pee and pooh inside which is if you read any book on dogs totally against their nature!!!
> 
> They might do it but let me assure you its not NORMAL for a dog!!!


----------



## Isshinharu

Anna&Baby said:


> Do you know that there isnt even a law here in the uk that your dogs (any animal) needs to have food and water!!!!????
> 
> But if you dont treat your dog to food and water or leave it alone or something else like that there are organisations that WILL have the animals removed from your "care"! There are no written laws saying that you cant leave your dog 10 hours a day but neither are there laws saying that you can! Everyone should be able to use their own brain and think its not ok!!!


Who are you to come on here and tell people in a round about way that they're irresponsible pet owners because they use little boxes and have to work?! Yes, your posts amuse me... they're completely audacious and get more ridiculous as they progress! Are you really so arrogant to think that just because a litter box/pee pad might be used, and that us silly americans actually have to WORK for a living, that we can not provide the same, if not BETTER, care and accomodations to our animals as you do in the UK?! :shock: 

Edit: Now you're calling in reinforcements to back you up about where a dog should or shouldn't do it's business... yes, that is very laughable!

I'm an engineer and in the engineering world the phrase "think outside the box" is often used to get people to see that there is more than one way to do something, or more than one way to solve a problem. I think that phrase is also very applicable here... not everyone in the world raises their animals the same way, and obviously not to the UK standards (as you have presented them to us). Your "standard" of living for animals in the UK IS unrealistic to us Americans because it DOES NOT leave room for American families (and even more so... those who are single) to continue working to provide the basic necessities of life!



Anna&Baby said:


> So stop coming up with excuses for not taking your dogs out and letting them pee and pooh inside which is if you read any book on dogs totally against their nature!!!
> 
> They might do it but let me assure you its not NORMAL for a dog!!!


 :laughing3: Last I checked, once you remove an animal from the wild and domesticate it, you are forcing it to adapt to a human environment... THAT, in and of itself, is "not normal for a dog". Your point is null and void. :wave: 

Who says how much or how little it's owner is allowed to domesticate it?! Each owner is responsible for his or her pet... period. If someone chooses to domesticate a pet and keep it in their back yard and never allow it inside the house... that's their choice. The animal can potty outside all it wants, anytime it wants. That's probably the closest they'll get to keeping the animal "wild" and in it's "natural environment". However, if they choose to go as far as to use a pee pad / litter box and put sweaters and coats on it and never let the animal out of the house to go potty... that's their choice as well... the animal can still potty whenever it wants... in the litter box. So tell me, what's the animal losing out on? I'm failing to see the problem. :scratch: :dontknow:

Who says a litter box is only to be used on one kind of animal? It's a box that has odor absorbing litter in it. Whether a cat, dog, rabbit, ferrett, guniea pig, gerbel or hamster uses it... it doesn't change the fact that it is still... a litter box. Just because you hear something that is so foreign to you, doesn't mean it is wrong, cruel, or inhumane. Open your mind a bit... think outside the (litter) box. :wink:

By the way... the "bringing in reinforcements" is commonly referred to as "trolling", or may be misconstrued as such. I'm not sure about this forum, but trolling is often frowned upon on many message boards.


----------



## ddansik

Ok since it is considered harmfull or lazy for us americans to litter box train our dogs with puppy pads or " dog litter" what do I tell my mother to do about her cat since it use the "human toilet". I wonder is she harming her cat by not makeing it use the litter box


----------



## colleen13

Anna&Baby said:


> So stop coming up with excuses for not taking your dogs out and letting them pee and pooh inside which is if you read any book on dogs totally against their nature!!!
> 
> They might do it but let me assure you its not NORMAL for a dog!!!



just a quick sidebar.... making dogs wear clothes and SHOES is also against their nature and is not "normal" for dogs... i'm not saying i don't make my chi wear a sweater.... but nowadays dogs are doing lots of things that are "against their nature" c'mon guys, this conversation really is getting silly.


----------



## chickwheels

its not the litter bow itself that is the problem. its the "i dont go out whit my dog for 10 hour because it has a litterbox when it is allone" mentality that is the problem. 
There are some people in sweden using litter boxes to, but i must say that this is not something we come up whit. its because of media telling us aboute what some people in usa do. 

Ofcourse we dont think that ALL people in USA do like this. But when we read aboute this in a American forum whe get chocked and reallice that its more common than we tought. 

a dog is a dog is a dog, and a dog is from beginning a whild animal, and stil has it needs and behaviurs left.


----------



## Maddeli

I would never leave my dog for as much as 10-12 hours! and every day?? Jesus :shock: 
peepads and litterboxes are not even an option in my world. 
If I needed to work 10 hours every day I wouldn't have gotten a dog. 
I'm a student and my boyfriend works nights so my dog never has to be alone. Ofcourse I will get a job when I've gotten my masters but then I would pay someone to take care of him those hours, or work my schedule around so that my boyfriend can be with him while I work.

How strange that thousands of Swedish chi-forum members manage to make their lifes work for their dog's well-beeing, but not the Americans...


----------



## Isshinharu

Maddeli said:


> How strange that thousands of Swedish chi-forum members manage to make their lifes work for their dog's well-beeing, but not the Americans...


 :x No comment.

This is my last post in this thread.


----------



## chickwheels

colleen13 said:


> Anna&Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So stop coming up with excuses for not taking your dogs out and letting them pee and pooh inside which is if you read any book on dogs totally against their nature!!!
> 
> They might do it but let me assure you its not NORMAL for a dog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick sidebar.... making dogs wear clothes and SHOES is also against their nature and is not "normal" for dogs... i'm not saying i don't make my chi wear a sweater.... but nowadays dogs are doing lots of things that are "against their nature" c'mon guys, this conversation really is getting silly.
Click to expand...

dresing your dog when its cold outside ore something like that is fine by us. BUT if you use for example shoes when its good weather is really unnessesary and for me quite stupid. Using something so unnessesary as shoes on dogs only for looks are dumb. 

If a small and shorthaired dog lives in a pars of teh world whit low temperatures it needs to have clothes on for getting by. In the wild the same dog would have maybe died ore get sick after a short while outside. so this is for helping the dog to live a good life in the climate we place it in.


----------



## chickwheels

Isshinharu said:


> Maddeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that thousands of Swedish chi-forum members manage to make their lifes work for their dog's well-beeing, but not the Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> :x No comment.
> 
> This is my last post in this thread.
Click to expand...

Please doo comment ! its the trouth, swedish peopple think that dogs should be outside doing their buissnies. 

OK, its not fair to say that ALL Americans dont walk their chihuahua´s. But in this case there ar a lot of people FROM USA and UK that say its ok to have a dog home allone för 10 hours and normally go to a pee pad ore litter box instead of outside.

so please comment Maddeli....!


----------



## colleen13

Anna&Baby said:


> I bought some duggs (uggs for dogs) and some Lily Boots


yeah, unnecessary and stupid... you guys are not making a very good argument here instead you look like hypocrites. 

and that comment about us not looking out for our dogs' well being is just completely off the wall and downright RUDE. this thread should be locked, mods.


----------



## chickwheels

its ok for puppies to go on newspapers and so on. But grown dogs ??
Why getting a dog and be away from home 10 hours a day ? 
10 hour gone, at least 8 hour sleap. That is 6 hours left to be whit your dog, maybe meet friends and do stuff.. its 6 hours chanse for your dog to get some quality time whit his/hers master. an 18 hours of NOTHING TO DO, being allone ans Wait for mommy ore daddy to get home..


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

This is pointless. I'm sure we all do what is best for our own dogs. We wouldn't all be here if we didn't love our dogs. We've all got different circumstances and ways of life and we've gotta do what works for us and our dogs.


----------



## Maddeli

I'm not trying to pick a fight here :roll: 
But I don't think you see the logic in our arguments.
We are suggesting that
1. A dog should not be left alone for 10 hours every day. There are ways to work around it if you try real hard.
2. A dog should only pee and poo outside (exceptions- a very sick dog, or a puppy that hasn't learned to pee outside yet)

Is this REALLY nonsense to all of you? :? 
I would not use shoes, perfume, nailpolish, jewelery or any other useless assecories on my dog. I'm not trying to send a double message.


----------



## Isshinharu

chickwheels said:


> Isshinharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that thousands of Swedish chi-forum members manage to make their lifes work for their dog's well-beeing, but not the Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> :x No comment.
> 
> This is my last post in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please doo comment ! its the trouth, swedish peopple think that dogs should be outside doing their buissnies.
> 
> OK, its not fair to say that ALL Americans dont walk their chihuahua´s. But in this case there ar a lot of people FROM USA and UK that say its ok to have a dog home allone för 10 hours and normally go to a pee pad ore litter box instead of outside.
> 
> so please comment Maddeli....!
Click to expand...

Umm... do you not see that the topic has abruptly changed from "litter box training" to "why the swedish are better than the americans", and is now overrun with trolls. :roll: The thread is beginning to lose it's meaning and is going way off topic. 

My chi uses pee pads, and I'm starting to think he always will. I don't have to justify myself before anyone. Let the swedish raise their animals how they see fit and the americans will raise theirs how we see fit. This thread has become ridiculous. I'm done. :roll:


----------



## colleen13

yes, we understand that generally it sucks that dogs are sometimes left home alone for so long while we work, but here we really can't just "work around it" if we "try real hard" it must be different where you all are from and believe me -- if there was a way i could not work, or even work part time, i would in a heartbeat. but it isn't something that's feasible for most of us working in the US. 

dogs don't need CONSTANT company from humans. they just don't. i'm sure your chi's dont ALWAYS want to be around you. and if they do, then it seems as though they've been babied. 

and i still don't agree that dogs should only do their business outside. i think we should agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## chickwheels

Isshinharu said:


> chickwheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isshinharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that thousands of Swedish chi-forum members manage to make their lifes work for their dog's well-beeing, but not the Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> :x No comment.
> 
> This is my last post in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please doo comment ! its the trouth, swedish peopple think that dogs should be outside doing their buissnies.
> 
> OK, its not fair to say that ALL Americans dont walk their chihuahua´s. But in this case there ar a lot of people FROM USA and UK that say its ok to have a dog home allone för 10 hours and normally go to a pee pad ore litter box instead of outside.
> 
> so please comment Maddeli....!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... do you not see that the topic has abruptly changed from "litter box training" to "why the swedish are better than the americans", and is now overrun with trolls. :roll: The thread is beginning to lose it's meaning and is going way off topic.
> 
> My chi uses pee pads, and I'm starting to think he always will. I don't have to justify myself before anyone. Let the swedish raise their animals how they see fit and the americans will raise theirs how we see fit. This thread has become ridiculous. I'm done. :roll:
Click to expand...

maybe some people make it sound like swedes are better than you guys. but i dont think that is the basic meening whit theyr comments. 

but we swedish people are allways stunned bu what "crasy" things Americans do, say and make  

we have different ways of living so to say... but the thing is this thread is aboute peepads and litter boxes. and that is what we are arguing aboute. We wont get to anywhere whit fighting abuthe what is the most suppirior country och person. But please, cant we explane Why we think that our way of doing things shuld be the right. ??

A dog is a dog, regardless to in what country it lives.


----------



## Maddeli

colleen13 said:


> yes, we understand that generally it sucks that dogs are sometimes left home alone for so long while we work, but here we really can't just "work around it" if we "try real hard" it must be different where you all are from and believe me -- if there was a way i could not work, or even work part time, i would in a heartbeat. but it isn't something that's feasible for most of us working in the US.
> 
> dogs don't need CONSTANT company from humans. they just don't. i'm sure your chi's dont ALWAYS want to be around you. and if they do, then it seems as though they've been babied.
> 
> and i still don't agree that dogs should only do their business outside. i think we should agree to disagree on that one.


I'm not saying that the dogs need constant company of humans. My dog is alone if I do grocery shopping, go to the gym. It's necessary to teach the dog to be alone ofcourse. He is alone atleast a couple of hours every week just for training.

I understand that the working conditions might be alot different from US and Sweden, ofcourse. But is there really no relative, neighbor or friend that could watch your dog while you work. Or a "kindergarden" for dogs around? Or like many people I know, have someone watch your dog for a small amount of money - like $3 a day?


----------



## colleen13

Maddeli said:


> I understand that the working conditions might be alot different from US and Sweden, ofcourse. But is there really no relative, neighbor or friend that could watch your dog while you work. Or a "kindergarden" for dogs around? Or like many people I know, have someone watch your dog for a small amount of money - like $3 a day?


:laughing6: :laughing5: that made me laugh. sorry. who on earth are we going to find that will watch our dogs for $3 a day?


----------



## chickwheels

colleen13 said:


> Maddeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the working conditions might be alot different from US and Sweden, ofcourse. But is there really no relative, neighbor or friend that could watch your dog while you work. Or a "kindergarden" for dogs around? Or like many people I know, have someone watch your dog for a small amount of money - like $3 a day?
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing6: :laughing5: that made me laugh. sorry. who on earth are we going to find that will watch our dogs for $3 a day?
Click to expand...

that would not be impossible. some not working neigbour that could do it for free if you asked.. here in sweden people would stand in line to be let to watch a cute little chihuahua o coupple of hours. ofcours you have to find a person you can trust..

BTW, i know that the ammount of 3 dollars is werry small.


----------



## Maddeli

glad I could make you laugh :wink: But that's the honest truth where I live. People are lining up to watch a chihuahua and I would probably give them like $5 per day if they did, even if they don't want any money from me.
Most people do it for free since they don't have their own dog to love and play with.
For example my neighbor let's a a couple of 13 year old girls walk her dog for several times per day in exchange for candy. And a dog-kindergarden could be found in Sweden for $150-250 per mounth.


----------



## CM Katie

I guess I just don't understand why some of you think we're "harming" our dogs by letting them go to the bathroom when they have to...

My Carl goes a few times during the night. Does that mean I should wake up three times in the middle of the night to let him go outside?


----------



## Maddeli

I'm not saying you're harming your dog by letting him go to the bathroom when he has to. But I'm saying I feel that dogs should go to bathroom outside!
I don't know how old Carl is but when my Martini was a puppy I took him outside when he woke up in the middle of the night. And I might add that I live on the top floor of a 9 story apartment building.
It's no harder to take him outside than to potty-train.


----------



## chickwheels

what at least I try to explain is that a DOG is a animal that is suppose to be outside several times a day and live a normal life whit other dogs to play whit and feel grass under its paws and roll around in sand on a beach. its not a cage animal like a gerbil.. even tough i feel sorry for some gerbils sometimes to. A dog is made to be outside all its life normally. its the smell of other dogs and ti be able to mark its turf whit pee and so on that is so important. Its the way dogs talk to eachother. whit smells.


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Oh dear LORD....give it up already...

Obviously us *Americans* have unique ways of approaching potty training...Fabulous isn't it?

 

Paging a mod, can we lock this ridiculous thread already :wave:


----------



## colleen13

btw, most doggie kindergartens around here are about $20/a day. that's roughly $400 a month.


----------



## *Tiffany*

how come if all the posts from people from sweden dont like the way we do things just leave the forum??? if you dont agree then who cares dont talk on here, and invite other people just to be mean? isnt this forum for chihuahua lovers to get info not to argue over this. if you like the way sweden is then go to that forum no ones forcing you to be on here or to invite all your friends to tell us we suck because we work, i mean come on as long as no dogs are harmed i dont see a problem. :? :?


----------



## myparentskid

chickwheels said:


> In sweden there are many people having toughts aboute pet holding. Sometimes cat and dog owners loose their pets because of leaving them allone to long and often.
> maybe like 10 hours a day and all week long.
> 
> This happens and is normal in sweden, That if people dont spend time whit their animals and some one outside se this, then call police ore animal care (RSPCA ore what they are called in usa).
> 
> Yes, we maybe have same laws in sweden, uk and usa. BUT in sweden maybe people are raised different and have different thoughts aboute keeping their pets in a way that allowes it to act as natural at is can.
> 
> Dogs need to smell other dogs dropings and pee so they can deside who, what and when... its physical and mental demands they have. Whitoute this they will be the the lowest dog in rang, they will be a visitor in the area you go whit the dog EVERY time you go oute. They wont know what dogs that live in the area and they wont be able to "fight" for domains.
> 
> dogs are pack animals that needs to be whit their owner and family. A allone dog is a unhappy dog. Even if its use to it, its a behaviur we teach the dog when its a puppy. Its not something the dog is born to be use to.
> 
> its not just for comfort ore that the dog is happy going on litter tray..
> Your dogs loos a part of being a dog if it can´t go to the same tree etc each day and se to it that no one else has marked their domains on it.
> 
> 
> I hope you understand what i meen in my pretty bad english  [/u]


Ok, I for one would like to know where you got the idea that dogs need to smell other dogs droppings in order to get themselves to go? yes, they are pack animals... and what is the family they are in? squash? no, it is their pack... whom ever feeds the dog is the pack leader, and it goes down the totem pole between people and the dog, but the dog should always be on the bottom. and why would a dog, who is hardly outside anyways, besides to take a walk, which mine hasn't even done yet, would NEED to go out and SMELL for other dogs??? what's with that? last I looked, that was mainly for wild wolf packs.. tell me something, do chihuahua's look like wolves??? NO!!! should I allow my puppy, who hasn't had all of her shots to go outside and get sick because you think that I am holding something back from her??? what is she missing? she gets all the love and support that she could possiably want here! another thing, what is the point of a dog fighting for it's domain if it is DOMESTICATED??????? none that I can see. it has a domain, it's house, it's yard if it has one, it's person... why should it need to battle with other dogs to make sure that it's domain is known??? and one last thing. who is to say that these dogs are TOTALLY ALONE all day long? who's to say that these people don't have family and friends that check on them if need be, or that maybe they come home during lunch? I have never met a bigger group of narrow minded people... I honestly don't think you have chihuahua's over there... if you think you can get any little dog out the door when it is cold or wet etc, then you don't have little dogs.... I can tell you from years and years of personal experience, that little dogs wont hardly look out the door when it is cold or wet etc... and just putting a coat on them doesn't work either. do you put boots on them as well? i know so many little dogs who wont go out when it gets like that because it is cold on their feet... Heck, for that matter I know LABS that wont go outside because it is wet or cold.... just because you aren't from the US you think you know it all.. Please, get over yourself.


----------



## BonnieChi

chickwheels said:


> But please understand that Dogs are animals and that they have same toughts, needs and behaviurs as wolves have. Even if they are small ore big.


It is somewhat ridiculous to suggest that chihuahuas have the same instincts as wolves. Wolves hunt in packs. Does that mean that I should get 6 or 8 more chihuahuas and allow them to roam the neighborhood hunting chipmunks and other small rodents? If it's cold out I'll have to remember to put their sweaters on first.

Bonnie does not enjoy the outdoors...even when she was just a baby she didn't like being outside. She would just sit on my feet and stare up at me. And, she's clearly miserable in a sweater. How would forcing her to endure these things so that she can "get used to them" be less cruel than providing her a litter box that she happily uses? 

While I respect everyone's opinion as long as it's given in a constructive manner, I just don't see why you all seem to care so much if my dog uses a litter box. You don't know me, you don't know my dog, and you have no right to insinuate that I am a bad pet owner because my dog uses a litter box, or because I work and attend school. Yes, I'm gone at class or work for up to 8 hours at a time some days. My dog is playful, cuddly, happy to see me when I come home, obedient, and well-behaved. She does nothing to suggest that she's anything but a happy, well-adjusted dog. And since you don't know her, you have no right to say that she is not.


----------



## chickwheels

I must say, i know how you guys feel. At this moment same people that are raging against you and your litter boxes are raging against me in teh swedish forum.

Fact is that I use a plastic box whit a textile piece in, for my dogs (6 months and 3 months old) to do their buisnies on. 

In sweden its winter and snow now and my dogs are of a really small breed. (smaller than chihuahua) I dont care for puching them out in in 3 inch snow and salt on the roads. my dogs are so small that i cant find anything to put on them for protection. i have werry limited economy so i cant afford to buy a overall dress to put on them while they are still growing. in 2 months my 70 dollar overall will be to small and i cant use it anymore. so i wont be so stupid to buy it. For "shoes" i havent found anything in right size ore fabric that i want for my dogs (i dont want hard souls). my dogs dont even have 1 inch long paws... 

My last resort is to have a plastic box whit textile in so my dogs kan pee and poo. BUT im home ALL day, dont leave them allone for more than maybe 6 hours MAX in one day. and i tak ethem oute when its warmer outside and the snow is allmost gone ore let them down in spots whitoute smow that will freeze their paws instant.

i hope you dont think im a hypocrate (spelling ?) 
the part of the thread im talkong against is the part where people leav theyr dogs allone for 10 hours a day, all week long, and only use a plastic box as a toilet for the dog. And rarly walk it outside.


----------



## *Tiffany*

no one leaves their dog ALL day just while they work. its a part of life people work to make money and you need money to live and support your family. i think its very wrong for peole to say we are cruel if we work during the day, its 10 hours out of 24 that we can't spend with our dogs. and we all walk our dogs daily UNLESS the wheather doesnt permit it, if theres 3 ft of snow how can a chi possibly go potty???? or pouring rain or a hurricane there are many cases....also my dog gets LOTS of exercise not always outside but we can play inside too...its all the same exercises. its not a choice for some peole they have to work and its has to be that long, things are expensive and we all spoil our babys rotten thats why we work!


----------



## Ory&C

Man, you guys are taking this very seriously.  I have to say, I understand both sides and I agree with both to a certain point. 
Let me tell you how it's like where I come from. I'm from continental Europe/Slovenia and most people over here work as well. They work full time and many of us have pets without a problem. My family's always had dogs and both my parents worked...... All of us usually left home before 8am and me or my bro came home at around 2 or 3pm. My parents came home at 4 or 5pm. Our dogs were always fine staying alone and we were playing with them every minute for the rest of the day. We don't have doggy daycare in country (too small really--only 2 million people living here) :wink: and you hardly get a dog walker, because nobody here trusts strangers coming to our houses. Most people just work it out somehow. Either the kids help or some of your friends or relatives.
I would not however consider having a dog if I was alone and working most of my day...... not point really.

So, as I said..... i understand both sides :wave: .


----------



## Ory&C

My god chickwheels, you have a Prazsky Krysarik!! :shock: Haven't seen many of those around here...... I'd love to see one in person :wave: .....


----------



## chickwheels

myparentskid said:


> Ok, I for one would like to know where you got the idea that dogs need to smell other dogs droppings in order to get themselves to go?


I dont really know what you mean by "get themselves to go" ?
But fact is that dogs smell both droppings and pee to understand eachother and know more aboute the dogs in the area. Same as wolwes. 



myparentskid said:


> yes, they are pack animals... and what is the family they are in? squash? no, it is their pack... whom ever feeds the dog is the pack leader, and it goes down the totem pole between people and the dog, but the dog should always be on the bottom.


The family the dog live whit is the pack. yes. BUT if the family is gone all day, the dog is left allone and dumped whitoute a pack to be whit. For maybe sometimes more than 10 hours.. This is not right. 



myparentskid said:


> and why would a dog, who is hardly outside anyways, besides to take a walk, which mine hasn't even done yet, would NEED to go out and SMELL for other dogs??? what's with that? last I looked, that was mainly for wild wolf packs.. tell me something, do chihuahua's look like wolves??? NO!!! should I allow my puppy, who hasn't had all of her shots to go outside and get sick because you think that I am holding something back from her??? what is she missing? she gets all the love and support that she could possiably want here!


What im talking aboute is grown dogs that are left for 10 hours a day and only let to go to a plastic box to poo and pee. ORE even worse, a puppu that is left allone in same situation. THIS is what i dont like. 

If you have a puppy, ofcourse she shuld be home, getting the anti bodys against decieses and all FIRST and after that go oute and meet other dogs  Maybe what she could miss out of is learning to be a dog ? do you have other dogs home ? I dont want to fight whit you. But i try to understand Why and when you use a inside place for your dogs to go. And why you guys in America leave your dogs allone for so long time.
In sweden its a in written law against doing that.



myparentskid said:


> another thing, what is the point of a dog fighting for it's domain if it is DOMESTICATED??????? none that I can see. it has a domain, it's house, it's yard if it has one, it's person... why should it need to battle with other dogs to make sure that it's domain is known???


I dont mean fighting fysicaly. but marking they domain whit pee and telling dogs that "SCRUFFY WAS HERE" and "Hello there big boy, im in heat" and so on. :lol: 



myparentskid said:


> and one last thing. who is to say that these dogs are TOTALLY ALONE all day long? who's to say that these people don't have family and friends that check on them if need be, or that maybe they come home during lunch?


If it was the case that people did NOT leave theyr dogs allone for 10 hours they would NOT write, hello there, i leaving my dog home allone for 10 hours aday. do you think i could potty train it whe a litter box ? (i dont use someones exakt text here.) 



myparentskid said:


> I have never met a bigger group of narrow minded people... I honestly don't think you have chihuahua's over there... if you think you can get any little dog out the door when it is cold or wet etc, then you don't have little dogs.... I can tell you from years and years of personal experience, that little dogs wont hardly look out the door when it is cold or wet etc... and just putting a coat on them doesn't work either. do you put boots on them as well? i know so many little dogs who wont go out when it gets like that because it is cold on their feet... Heck, for that matter I know LABS that wont go outside because it is wet or cold.... just because you aren't from the US you think you know it all.. Please, get over yourself.


I dont really care for your attitude now. I want to de friends whit everyone all ower the world. And i dont think that im the one you shuld write these angry lines to really... I just talk aboute the natural needs of a dog.

I have a smaller breed than chihuahua, (maybe like teacup chihuahuas) 
look at my web paige. http://www.geocities.com/prazsky_krysavik

I know allso bigger dogs that wont go oute when its cold. but i got the impresion (and allso the other people from sweden) that you guys in USA make is a normal thing for the dog not regarding age ore weather to use a litter tray all day long... 
Im really sorry if i got the wrong impression. 

Please read my text about me using a plastic box for my dogs. Hope you understand me  

Its hard to write in english/american and really be 100% understood. I personally dont really know exactly how to express myself so you understand EXACTLY how i mean and feel.

Short written. Its ok bu me to use a litter tray IF you have it because of a good reason. But not ok if you just dont want to go out, ore if you think that a small dog does not need to be outside running arounde getting exercise like a big dog does.

Hope you understand me..


:wave:


----------



## chickwheels

BonnieChi said:


> chickwheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> But please understand that Dogs are animals and that they have same toughts, needs and behaviurs as wolves have. Even if they are small ore big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BonnieChi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is somewhat ridiculous to suggest that chihuahuas have the same instincts as wolves. Wolves hunt in packs. Does that mean that I should get 6 or 8 more chihuahuas and allow them to roam the neighborhood hunting chipmunks and other small rodents? If it's cold out I'll have to remember to put their sweaters on first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What i mean is that if a dog have instinct, you should do what you can (whit limits ofcours) to let it live them oute. Running loose, sniffing butts and just be a dog. I dont meen tat you shuld buy 8 chihuahuas, letting them hunt rabbits like wolves  :lol: Let the dog be a animal as far as its possibel in the situation it lives in.
> 
> 
> 
> BonnieChi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie does not enjoy the outdoors...even when she was just a baby she didn't like being outside. She would just sit on my feet and stare up at me. And, she's clearly miserable in a sweater. How would forcing her to endure these things so that she can "get used to them" be less cruel than providing her a litter box that she happily uses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Litter boxes is ok. but not for constant using all the dogs life just because you as a owner dont care for dog walks. (i dont say that you are one of those owners) You shuld not force your dog to use a sweater if it does not want to. But in the spring and summers its different. then a litterbix shuld me used ONLY for crisis situations, maybe when you are at work ore something lie that, but then you shuld not be away from your dig so long as 10 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> BonnieChi said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I respect everyone's opinion as long as it's given in a constructive manner, I just don't see why you all seem to care so much if my dog uses a litter box. You don't know me, you don't know my dog, and you have no right to insinuate that I am a bad pet owner because my dog uses a litter box, or because I work and attend school. Yes, I'm gone at class or work for up to 8 hours at a time some days. My dog is playful, cuddly, happy to see me when I come home, obedient, and well-behaved. She does nothing to suggest that she's anything but a happy, well-adjusted dog. And since you don't know her, you have no right to say that she is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont say that you are a bad owner ore that your dog is unhappy. i just write to the people that use a litter tray as a reason not to walk their dogs. like i said before. im sorry if i misunderstood your post´s. :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyBelle1

OMG I hope this gets locked soon because now the teacup thing come up lol!!!!

Chickwheels---- could you please give me a link to find the law about this quote you made ....."If you have a puppy, ofcourse she shuld be home, getting the anti bodys against decieses and all FIRST and after that go oute and meet other dogs Maybe what she could miss out of is learning to be a dog ? do you have other dogs home ? I dont want to fight whit you. But i try to understand Why and when you use a inside place for your dogs to go. And why you guys in America leave your dogs allone for so long time. 
*In sweden its a in written law against doing that*. 

I am sorry but I have searched and cannot find one, but if there is one I would really like to read it.

By the way there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua  A teacup is something you drink out of.


----------



## sullysmum

Originally posted by chickwheels
Dogs need to smell other dogs dropings and pee so they can deside who, what and when... its physical and mental demands they have. (quote). 


Just out of curiosity do the swedes pick up their dogs poo and put into little bags like us sensible dog owners do or just leave it on the ground for other dogs to smell?


----------



## *Tiffany*

sullysmum said:


> Originally posted by chickwheels
> Dogs need to smell other dogs dropings and pee so they can deside who, what and when... its physical and mental demands they have. (quote).
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity do the swedes pick up their dogs poo and put into little bags like us sensible dog owners do or just leave it on the ground for other dogs to smell?


good point :lol: :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~

No, they leave the poop on the ground because they love their dogs more. The dogs NEED to have the poop kept on the ground :lol:


----------



## chickwheels

Rocky said:


> no one leaves their dog ALL day just while they work. its a part of life people work to make money and you need money to live and support your family. i think its very wrong for peole to say we are cruel if we work during the day, its 10 hours out of 24 that we can't spend with our dogs. and we all walk our dogs daily UNLESS the wheather doesnt permit it, if theres 3 ft of snow how can a chi possibly go potty???? or pouring rain or a hurricane there are many cases....also my dog gets LOTS of exercise not always outside but we can play inside too...its all the same exercises. its not a choice for some peole they have to work and its has to be that long, things are expensive and we all spoil our babys rotten thats why we work!


10 hour work, 8 hour sleep and you have only 6 hours left to be whit your dog, family, grosery shopping and all other things you have to do. doogs ned (just lke your husband and kids) quality time... 
I dont say that you are cruel ore stupid because you buy dogs and have jobs. but i react on teh point that you leave your dogs (as i understod) totally allone for 10 hours in a row..

Let me just make one thing clear. I think its ok whit litter boxes, BUT NOT FOR CONSTANT USING because the owner is lasy ore dont care. 
When you have a puppy ore its a really bad weather outside i KNOW that its not good for the dog to go outside. And o know that allmost no dogs like bad weather. Not even a whild dog woud go outside for a long period to make its buisnies. it would hold oute and in the last minute maybe take a fast dump a short way from home. 

Aboute exercise, a small dog kan get really good exercise athome so that is no big problem. But its the part of being a dog outside, meeting other dogs, people and smelling stuff that i dont want my dogs to be left whitoute.


----------



## *Tiffany*

Jessie22 said:


> No, they leave the poop on the ground because they love their dogs more. The dogs NEED to have the poop kept on the ground :lol:


 :sign5: OMGosh i thought the same thing but didnt want to say it lol. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chickwheels

LadyBelle1 said:


> OMG I hope this gets locked soon because now the teacup thing come up lol!!!!


hm.. now you lost me.. what is wrong whit me telling you that my dogs ar as small at teacup chihuahuas ??



LadyBelle1 said:


> Chickwheels---- could you please give me a link to find the law about this quote you made .....
> 
> "If you have a puppy, ofcourse she shuld be home, getting the anti bodys against decieses and all FIRST and after that go oute and meet other dogs Maybe what she could miss out of is learning to be a dog ? do you have other dogs home ? I dont want to fight whit you. But i try to understand Why and when you use a inside place for your dogs to go. And why you guys in America leave your dogs allone for so long time.
> *In sweden its a in written law against doing that*.


OH. im so sorry.. woops.. i mean ofcours UN written law. Not IN written law.
its jus a type fault. sorry..



LadyBelle1 said:


> I am sorry but I have searched and cannot find one, but if there is one I would really like to read it.
> 
> By the way there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua  A teacup is something you drink out of.


Dont be stupid. you know werry weall what i mean. :evil: 
Really small chihuahuas is "called" teacup chihuahuas. even if there are no such thing as a TEACUP chihuahua.. :lol: :lol: 

Let me ask you what people all ower town (and country) call a fully grown chihuahua´s that weigh maybe 500gram ? is it Miniatyre chihuahua ore teacup ore what? (sorry for my reaction....)


----------



## Maddeli

I can only answer for myself but I was not pushed to this forum by anyone. I actually don't know these people. It's not like we've ganged up to prove that sweden is better in any way -like someone was suggesting. 
I saw the link and thought it would be fun to talk about chihuahua's in english beause I study in english. 
This was just a subject that I didn't agree with some of you on, because we do it differently in Sweden. 

And I've come to the conclusion that our culture differences makes us not agree on this issue. Fine by me really! It's not like I can change all chihuahua owners in the united states, even if I wanted to :wink: If you can't see the logic in my arguments then I guess there is no logic in my arguments - seen from your end of the world. 
and yes, just like you sinsible dog owners swedes pick up their dogs poo with little bags :wink:


----------



## *Tiffany*

chickwheels said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one leaves their dog ALL day just while they work. its a part of life people work to make money and you need money to live and support your family. i think its very wrong for peole to say we are cruel if we work during the day, its 10 hours out of 24 that we can't spend with our dogs. and we all walk our dogs daily UNLESS the wheather doesnt permit it, if theres 3 ft of snow how can a chi possibly go potty???? or pouring rain or a hurricane there are many cases....also my dog gets LOTS of exercise not always outside but we can play inside too...its all the same exercises. its not a choice for some peole they have to work and its has to be that long, things are expensive and we all spoil our babys rotten thats why we work!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 hour work, 8 hour sleep and you have only 6 hours left to be whit your dog, family, grosery shopping and all other things you have to do. doogs ned (just lke your husband and kids) quality time...
> I dont say that you are cruel ore stupid because you buy dogs and have jobs. but i react on teh point that you leave your dogs (as i understod) totally allone for 10 hours in a row..
> 
> Let me just make one thing clear. I think its ok whit litter boxes, BUT NOT FOR CONSTANT USING because the owner is lasy ore dont care.
> When you have a puppy ore its a really bad weather outside i KNOW that its not good for the dog to go outside. And o know that allmost no dogs like bad weather. Not even a whild dog woud go outside for a long period to make its buisnies. it would hold oute and in the last minute maybe take a fast dump a short way from home.
> 
> Aboute exercise, a small dog kan get really good exercise athome so that is no big problem. But its the part of being a dog outside, meeting other dogs, people and smelling stuff that i dont want my dogs to be left whitoute.
Click to expand...

i'm not gone that long but if people HAVE to be to live i dont see the problem. can i ask you this...why is it so bad? some people dont have the option to be home all day....should they not ever have a pet??? does everyone in sweden get to leave work if they have a dog? that would be neat  but here in the USA we can't, so its not really an option.


----------



## *Tiffany*

Maddeli said:


> I can only answer for myself but I was not pushed to this forum by anyone. I actually don't know these people. It's not like we've ganged up to prove that sweden is better in any way -like someone was suggesting.
> I saw the link and thought it would be fun to talk about chihuahua's in english beause I study in english.
> This was just a subject that I didn't agree with some of you on, because we do it differently in Sweden.
> 
> And I've come to the conclusion that our culture differences makes us not agree on this issue. Fine by me really! It's not like I can change all chihuahua owners in the united states, even if I wanted to :wink: If you can't see the logic in my arguments then I guess there is no logic in my arguments - seen from your end of the world.
> and yes, just like you sinsible dog owners swedes pick up their dogs poo with little bags :wink:


i found it strange that all of the sudden all these people from sweden joined the same day that this thread started :? :? your supposed to introduce yourself first like we all did, not just comment meanly. i think people that want to have fun wouldnt be mean in thier first post? :wave:


----------



## myparentskid

I don't know about you.. but here, there is not such thing as a t cup or minature chihuahua.. a chihuahua is a chihuahua is a chihuahua... the only difference in the chihuahua breed is coat length.. they are either long coat or short coat. I KNOW for a FACT that it is the same way in the UK too.. so don't try to tell me it isn't. Go research your KC standards.


----------



## Ory&C

We don't have KC, we have FCI :wink: ..... but seriously people, don't fight over this. As I said before, both sides are right in a way. I can relate to both points of view....


----------



## ~Jessie~

I found a picture of a teacup:


----------



## *Tiffany*

LOL LOL LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chickwheels

Rocky said:


> chickwheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one leaves their dog ALL day just while they work. its a part of life people work to make money and you need money to live and support your family. i think its very wrong for peole to say we are cruel if we work during the day, its 10 hours out of 24 that we can't spend with our dogs. and we all walk our dogs daily UNLESS the wheather doesnt permit it, if theres 3 ft of snow how can a chi possibly go potty???? or pouring rain or a hurricane there are many cases....also my dog gets LOTS of exercise not always outside but we can play inside too...its all the same exercises. its not a choice for some peole they have to work and its has to be that long, things are expensive and we all spoil our babys rotten thats why we work!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 hour work, 8 hour sleep and you have only 6 hours left to be whit your dog, family, grosery shopping and all other things you have to do. doogs ned (just lke your husband and kids) quality time...
> I dont say that you are cruel ore stupid because you buy dogs and have jobs. but i react on teh point that you leave your dogs (as i understod) totally allone for 10 hours in a row..
> 
> Let me just make one thing clear. I think its ok whit litter boxes, BUT NOT FOR CONSTANT USING because the owner is lasy ore dont care.
> When you have a puppy ore its a really bad weather outside i KNOW that its not good for the dog to go outside. And o know that allmost no dogs like bad weather. Not even a whild dog woud go outside for a long period to make its buisnies. it would hold oute and in the last minute maybe take a fast dump a short way from home.
> 
> Aboute exercise, a small dog kan get really good exercise athome so that is no big problem. But its the part of being a dog outside, meeting other dogs, people and smelling stuff that i dont want my dogs to be left whitoute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not gone that long but if people HAVE to be to live i dont see the problem. can i ask you this...why is it so bad? some people dont have the option to be home all day....should they not ever have a pet??? does everyone in sweden get to leave work if they have a dog? that would be neat  but here in the USA we can't, so its not really an option.
Click to expand...

in sweden, most people dont get animals like dogs if they have to be away from home more than 8 hours MAX in one day. 
If they have the possibility they pay someone ore let someone go to your dog atleast one time during the day for a walk they maybe get a dog anyway. But then the dog wont be allone for such a long time.

most people in sweden dont get dogs if they KNOW that they wont have time to be whit their animal.. leaving a dog home allone for maybe 10 hours is a big NO NO in sweden.

Thats is why we react to what you were writing in thist thread  

we have the same hard feelings in discusions in sweden aboute eachother aobute other (and same) things. So this is not just something that you guys have to "take".. 

I guess this wont make you bellive thas swedish peolpe are nice and calm.. but i promice you, we are not all like this, and we are not allways as hostile as it might seam like in this discusion. (aaahhh, i want to learn so spell better in english)


----------



## LadyBelle1

> Dont be stupid. you know werry weall what i mean. :evil:
> Really small chihuahuas is "called" teacup chihuahuas. even if there are no such thing as a TEACUP chihuahua.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Let me ask you what people all ower town (and country) call a fully grown chihuahua´s that weigh maybe 500gram ? is it Miniatyre chihuahua ore teacup ore what? (sorry for my reaction....)


I am not being stupid I think stupid people are ones who call chihuahuas teacups. Chihuahuas are a toy breed they are not miniature or teacups. The standard for a chihuahua is between 3-6 pounds. There are only 2 types of chihuahuas longhaired and shorthaired. I hope I have helped shed some light on this subject for you.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I am 5'2 and weigh 98lbs. Am I a teacup?


----------



## *Tiffany*

now jessie stop it! lol at least you can lighten the mood lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ory&C

I think I have to agree with the Swedish people on one thing..... NOT everyone can have a dog. Dog is not our our right, it's a privilege. And if we can't offer him a decent life (which means a lot of expenses) it's better not to have one at all.


----------



## LadyBelle1

:laughing3: 
I think you may just be the first teacup person


----------



## chickwheels

Jessie22 said:


> I found a picture of a teacup:


Haha.. 

hrmmm.. 
but you know what i mean..


----------



## Anna&Baby

Yes sweden is full of pooh piles! ( :cussing: )

If you knew anything about dogs you will know that their smelling sence is 100 times better then ours so even if you pick it up they can still smell where it has been!!

So dont sit and knit pick our wording, it still doesnt make it right to leave a dog 10 hours a day and let it pee and pooh in a CAT litter tray whcih is what this is all about!!

If anyone wants the law in Swedish (why would we have it in english? do you have yours in any language?) I will try and get it and send it to whoever wants it but not sure how you will make sence of it!!

And as for everone joining today that only shows that we care about dogs and wont take things like this lightly!!

If you cant afford doggie day care or similar DONT GET A DOG and leave it home for 10 hours!!!


----------



## chickwheels

chickwheels said:


> Jessie22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a teacup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha..
> 
> hrmmm..
> but you know what i mean..
> 
> The only thing i tryed to do was to tell you guys that was not aware of MY breed how small it could be.
Click to expand...


im not suporting this way of breeding on small dogs in any way.


----------



## *Tiffany*

i agree if you cant afford to take care of your dog or you are incapable then you shouldnt have one but how do you expect people to make money?....work right? some jobs require 10-12 hour shifts, i dont think that should mean you cant have a dog.


----------



## myparentskid

so what you are trying to say is that because the dog is in a coffee cup that is made to look like a tea cup, that it is some how more special and or more expensive than any other chihuahua? there is NO SUCH THING as a T CUP CHIHUAHUA or anything else for that matter... there are minature breeds, such as the min pin or the mini schnauzer, but no such breeds that have the term T CUP... there are toys, like toy manchester terriers, toy poodles, and toy fox terriers, but there are NO T CUPS... Tea cups belong on your dining room table for afternoon tea, not in ANY animal terminology, and ANY breeder that refers to their dogs as T CUPS, is not a good breeder and you should run as fast as you can from them, because all they are in it for is the money... not for the dogs.... 

I think I made my point, but if I didn't, I am sure that I can clarify it, or someone else who actually knows what they are talking about and knows that T CUPS don't exsist can do a pretty good job too...


----------



## Ory&C

Seriously guys.... it can all be worked out. :wink: We all work for our living, but what some people are suggesting is that if you do work such long hours it wouldn't hurt to pay for someone to check up on your dog. :wave:


----------



## chickwheels

myparentskid said:


> I don't know about you.. but here, there is not such thing as a t cup or minature chihuahua.. a chihuahua is a chihuahua is a chihuahua... the only difference in the chihuahua breed is coat length.. they are either long coat or short coat. I KNOW for a FACT that it is the same way in the UK too.. so don't try to tell me it isn't. Go research your KC standards.


but please... you know werry weall that theer are breeders taking litters from "teacup" chihuahuas. 

teacup chihuahuas in not a specifik chihuahua breed. its a name for a size..

:shock: :? 
do you really think that i think that a teacup chihuahua is a breed ? do you really think that i dont know that the only defference between chihuahuas is theyr long ore short coat ? And that its same breed..


----------



## Anna&Baby

Ory&C said:


> I think I have to agree with the Swedish people on one thing..... NOT everyone can have a dog. Dog is not our our right, it's a privilege. And if we can't offer him a decent life (which means a lot of expenses) it's better not to have one at all.


 :hello1: Well said!!!


----------



## myparentskid

The only thing i tryed to do was to tell you guys that was not aware of MY breed how small it could be. 


























[/quote]


im not suporting this way of breeding on small dogs in any way.[/quote]

so tell me, are those pictures of your "Breed"?? because if they are they sure look like chihuahua's to me....


----------



## Maddeli

Rocky said:


> i found it strange that all of the sudden all these people from sweden joined the same day that this thread started :? :? your supposed to introduce yourself first like we all did, not just comment meanly. i think people that want to have fun wouldnt be mean in thier first post? :wave:


I've introduced myself in the "newbies corner" if you're interested  
I didn't mean to sound mean. I'm not here to fight, but to see the culture differences. I meet british and american people every day in my school and we constantly talk about culture differences. Ofcourse we're not gonna agree on everything but that's the fun part  
I'm also here to learn dog-terms better in english :wink: 
peace :wave:


----------



## chickwheels

LadyBelle1 said:


> Dont be stupid. you know werry weall what i mean. :evil:
> Really small chihuahuas is "called" teacup chihuahuas. even if there are no such thing as a TEACUP chihuahua.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Let me ask you what people all ower town (and country) call a fully grown chihuahua´s that weigh maybe 500gram ? is it Miniatyre chihuahua ore teacup ore what? (sorry for my reaction....)
> 
> 
> 
> I am not being stupid I think stupid people are ones who call chihuahuas teacups. Chihuahuas are a toy breed they are not miniature or teacups. The standard for a chihuahua is between 3-6 pounds. There are only 2 types of chihuahuas longhaired and shorthaired. I hope I have helped shed some light on this subject for you.
Click to expand...

i called a small (extremely small) sized chihuahua a teacup chihuahua. 
I KNOW what size a chihuahua shuld have. o know that there are only ONE breed of chihuahua. BUT there are some people breeding och really small individuals thet they call teacup chihuahua. 

MY GOD!! i only sade that my dogs are as small as teacup chihuahuas. its was only so you could relate to how small my dogs are.. 

BACK to litter boxes please  

dont change the subject..


----------



## *Tiffany*

Anna&Baby said:


> Yes sweden is full of pooh piles! ( :cussing: )
> 
> If you knew anything about dogs you will know that their smelling sence is 100 times better then ours so even if you pick it up they can still smell where it has been!!
> 
> So dont sit and knit pick our wording, it still doesnt make it right to leave a dog 10 hours a day and let it pee and pooh in a CAT litter tray whcih is what this is all about!!
> 
> 
> And as for everone joining today that only shows that we care about dogs and wont take things like this lightly!!
> 
> If you cant afford doggie day care or similar DONT GET A DOG and leave it home for 10 hours!!!


ok first there are litter trays made especially for dogs.
second if it made you feel better to tell your friends to join to be mean then great but its rude.
third what if we already bought a dog and we are gone all day should we just give it away? I love my dog even if i'm not home ALL day that doesnt make anyone a bad chi mom, it means we care enough to work so we can spoil them. oh and lastly TEA CUPS do not exist, no such thing! 
:wave:


----------



## chickwheels

Jessie22 said:


> I am 5'2 and weigh 98lbs. Am I a teacup?


a teacup os a thing you drik tea from. 

my use ot the word Teacup Chihuahua was only so you kould understand teh size of my dogs.. (my male dog anyway)

Is it wrong of me to call my specific breed bonsai dobermann ??

http://www.geocities.com/prazsky_krysavik

these dogs weight is lower than most chihuahua and they are NOT to be higher than 9 inch MAX. if so they are discvalified. most PK´s are between 6.7 - 8,7 inch,,,


----------



## ~Jessie~

So if I put a chihuahua in box would it be a "box chihuahua"? Or inside a tub would it be a "tub" chihuahua? Just because chihuahuas are small enough to fit in these things, it doesn't mean that they can take on these names!


----------



## chickwheels

Anna&Baby said:


> Yes sweden is full of pooh piles! ( :cussing: )
> 
> If you knew anything about dogs you will know that their smelling sence is 100 times better then ours so even if you pick it up they can still smell where it has been!!
> 
> So dont sit and knit pick our wording, it still doesnt make it right to leave a dog 10 hours a day and let it pee and pooh in a CAT litter tray whcih is what this is all about!!
> 
> If anyone wants the law in Swedish (why would we have it in english? do you have yours in any language?) I will try and get it and send it to whoever wants it but not sure how you will make sence of it!!
> 
> And as for everone joining today that only shows that we care about dogs and wont take things like this lightly!!
> 
> If you cant afford doggie day care or similar DONT GET A DOG and leave it home for 10 hours!!!


im whit you on that.


----------



## Anna&Baby

QUOTING ROCKY!!ok first there are litter trays made especially for dogs.
second if it made you feel better to tell your friends to join to be mean then great but its rude.
third what if we already bought a dog and we are gone all day should we just give it away? I love my dog even if i'm not home ALL day that doesnt make anyone a bad chi mom, it means we care enough to work so we can spoil them. oh and lastly TEA CUPS do not exist, no such thing!QUOTE

Response

OMG i asked the same question on a swedish chi forum and some decided to join to have thier say.....Whats the problem in that?

I mean i was holding a gun to their head at the time....... (HELLO!!!)

Im not saying you should give your dog up, Get someone to take care of it!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1

I give up I just thought someone who was going to give advice about chihuahuas on a chihuahua forum should know the correct terms to use.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I don't leave my dogs alone much... maybe like 5 hours out of a week. 

Yes, they do have doggy litter pans... and the pee pads are made specifically for dogs.

Pee pads work best for me. I bring my dogs outside all of the time!


----------



## ~Jessie~

There is nothing wrong with having a dog if you have a job! Many people have 2 dogs so they can entertain themselves. If you want to keep on going into the "wolf" thing... they entertain themselves! They live outside and are alone without humans!!! 

I have a job... and so does my fiancee. I would never quit my job for my dogs!


----------



## chickwheels

myparentskid said:


> so what you are trying to say is that because the dog is in a coffee cup that is made to look like a tea cup, that it is some how more special and or more expensive than any other chihuahua? there is NO SUCH THING as a T CUP CHIHUAHUA or anything else for that matter... there are minature breeds, such as the min pin or the mini schnauzer, but no such breeds that have the term T CUP... there are toys, like toy manchester terriers, toy poodles, and toy fox terriers, but there are NO T CUPS... Tea cups belong on your dining room table for afternoon tea, not in ANY animal terminology, and ANY breeder that refers to their dogs as T CUPS, is not a good breeder and you should run as fast as you can from them, because all they are in it for is the money... not for the dogs....
> 
> I think I made my point, but if I didn't, I am sure that I can clarify it, or someone else who actually knows what they are talking about and knows that T CUPS don't exsist can do a pretty good job too...


Oh My God... i suppose you are meaning this to mee... 
i hav ONLY written the words Teacup chihuahua in the meaning to tell you how SMALL something is. I dont like the breeding of "teacup chihuahuas" and iwont breed on "teacup dogs" in size.. 
I have NOT said thet teacup chihuahuas is better than a "ordinary" chihuahua. 

And how in h*ll could a chihuahua LOOK like a tea cup ? you are rediciolus.. 

I use the words Teacup chihuahua in a SIZE terminology. Understand ?


----------



## my3angels

:? I am totally lost but I am locking this thread only to look at whats going on and if the mods decide to we will re-open it, but it was brought to my attention as a 'problem' thread. 15 pages is a lot to read :shock: 

Thanks ahead of time for your patients while we figure this out


UPDATE:

OMG all I can say is this is the silliest argument I have ever read. I find it funny when people think their opinion is fact and that everyone else is wrong. 

Newsflash.... there is no right or wrong way to potty train a chi, or any kind of dog. I am lucky to work with one of the top vets in the US, and she does seminars for other vets from different countries, including the UK and she even says that it’s okay to litter train a smaller dog. She has even told me I should train Ginger to potty inside because of her small size, at least during the harsh winter months. 

Did you know that potty training a dog to go outside only is totally unnatural? By nature dogs do their business wherever they want.... inside, outside.... doesn’t matter...they don’t care. To *train* a dog to potty in a certain area (outside, in a pan) is unnatural. That is why you have to TRAIN the dog to go outside, or in a litter box. If it were so natural for a dog to potty outside wouldn’t you think they would naturally go to the door and ask to go out? Trainers have said to be patient when potty training a dog because we are teaching them 'human rules'.... dogs don’t naturally potty in one area and you have to have patients while you teach them its not okay to potty where ever they want.

There is nothing cruel about litter-box training a dog. Why would you think a dog would care if it potties in the grass or on paper in the house. They don’t! So don’t come to this site and act like you know everything there is to know about Chihuahuas. Sorry but I have tons of UK friends who litter box train their dog.... so you saying that its only a US thing is the most asinine thing I have ever heard.

Do us a favor; if you cannot be respectful of other people’s opinions then you should not be here. And turning this into an US/non-US issue is just laughable. Sorry but your small group does not represent the rest of the world. 

I wasnt going to comment, but this is a case where I cannot believe the stuff I was reading. Sorry this thread will remain closed and I will have to speak with the other mods to see what kind of action needs to be taken. 

If this is started again, all I can ask you guys to do is just ignore members who are totally closed-minded. Do not fight with them even if you know what they are saying is total nonsense. If you ignore them they will go away.


----------

